# Using Watercolor pencil without water



## ikenner1 (Oct 5, 2014)

So, I think it was last August when I was walking through a store in Leeds, UK, and spotted a box of watercolor pencils for 4.99 pounds. I figured I would give it a go. I've really enjoyed how the colors blend, and I started doing portraits with the pencils. 

Does anyone else use this technique? I find that the white, light blue, and peach colors help blend other ones together, to give more of a smooth texture. Please look at my profile to see a few of them, or check it out on Twitter. It's all I really use Twitter for, is to just show my portraits. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------

